# Lots of tangles!!!!



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

I decited that while we are still in Japan (6 more months) Ponyo needs to keep a short haircut. Its just WAY to hot and humid here!
While I am still waiting to take her to the groomers (shots this weekend!) I noticed that she had alot of tight, large tangles in her hair. She wont let me brush them out, everytime I start to get the brush in her hair, she screeches in pain :crying:
I really dont think there is anything I can do to get rid of them myself, but im nurvous about taking her to the groomers. I feel like I did when my newborns got their first shots! I dont want my puppy baby hurt... Does anyone know how they will get all of her tangles out!? Just curious....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My groomer uses conditioner and a comb. She wets Nikki down with conditioner, and combs out the mats. Seems to work well. Other folks may have their own methods, too.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

get a slicker brush and OMG grooming spray. you spray and gently brush, spray and gently brush. 

OMG is made by Plush Puppy (sold by : *Dog Star "High end Pet Products + More"* 
3030 NW 100th Street ,Ocala , FL, 34475 ,352-598-8946 ) Its 26$ a 500mL
bottle but its worth every penny!

OMG repels dirt,is completely water soluable, will not build up,is an effortless detangler and removes hair spray too.

I have also tried Cowboy Magic detangler which works on really bad matts but its silicone based and difficult to get out of the fur after you are done. Its very slick.

Conditioner thats diluted enough to spritz might also work, but the key is a slicker brush and light gentle passes with it.

The best way to deal with matts is prevention. If they are under the arm/legs or the belly you might want to clip the fur really short in those areas. A really good grooming tool for this is the small Wahl Pet Pro battery-operated clipper. Its great for paw pads, sanitary areas and pits. Its about $25.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I do what Nikki's groomer does - saturate mat with conditioner and slowly work comb through it in sections (if it's really bad - I also give many breaks while working out the mat).


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Spray your dog down with a good de-tangler, such as Ice on Ice, then pull a section of tangled or matted hair out to where you can see what you're doing, and use either a comb or a small slicker brush to pick at the snarl. Start at the ends of the hank of hair and work slowly down to the skin until all the tangles are out. When you hit a particularly difficult area, try to work it loose with your fingers or with the tip of the comb or slicker brush. Do what you can to pick out the matts, avoid pulling on them. Pulling on them not only hurts the dog, it also causes coat breakage.

If you use a slicker brush, make sure it's a good quality one, such as the ones at Chris Cristiansen's. He's got a very small slicker brush for working tight areas on small critters ( Slickers the tiny one at the top is the one I got for Button), and the best thing about it is that it doesn't scratch your baby's skin like a cheap slicker. 

When all else fails, you can split a seriously stubborn matt with scissors, going with the direction the hair grows, and just cut it into two sections. When it's split that way, it's usually easier to work it out, BUT it also causes coat loss, so you have to be certain that it's a last resort.

The main thing, though, is that you're going to have to set aside a big hunk of TIME to do this. Button gets seriously bored with all this, and has to be given breaks and entertained in the interim. :innocent: But I've never heard her yelp while being brushed.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. Lots of mats on Preston's legs, feet and the sides of his neck. The top of his body is always matt free. When I got him at 6 months he never had a mat. After a couple of weeks it started.I'm wondering if it's the shampoo and cream rinse I'm using. I've tried a natural dog shampoo, Dove gofresh (the green bottle has the same ingredients as the yellow by the way, except coloring), and Matrix Biolage. OR it could be his coat is changing. I don't bathe him as often as I'd like to because I'm always trying to get the mats out before the next bath. I brush him every day without fail.

I'm wondering if he could be matting up in his crate at night. He has a slightly furry/fuzzy pad. Is there such a thing as a silk crate pad? Would that make a difference?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

If I have neglected a good brushing/combing and they get bad mats close to their skin, I just cut them out. I'd rather have them a bit patchy and still comfortable being groomed, rather than overwork them trying to get bad mats out sincemine are also still rambunctious puppies. If you are going to give Ponyo a summer cut anyway, I recommend you take Ponyo to the groomers and have it cut short now (and tell them you want the mats removed without hurting her - if they have to be cut out, fine). Just my opinion.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

thank you everyone for your answers =)


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The best crate pad s or pad covers are satin. You can just buy some satin pillow cases and tuck the pads in them too that way you can wash the pillow cases. Polished cotton is not so bad but sheepskin is NOT good. 

Also I fought matts on all my girls at some point and I discussed this with the professional dog handler and my breeder. Both of them recommended OMG by Plush Puppy and I believe me you will say OMG how does this work? Its great stuff! It even works on the webby kind of matts and they just untangle. A gentle hand and a slicker brush after you spritz the matted area and the tangles just slide away. Its an expensive product ( it comes from Australia) but its like Magic.I think its $26 for 500mL. It goes far too. Better by far than anything I have ever used and I am grooming 4 Malts daily.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If you want the mats removed by the groomer and you are worred about them being rough with Ponyo - you should cut the mats out yourself. This is what I have done a few times before I found my GREAT groomer that we use now!


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

My Maltese Maggie Mae just turned 1 and previously had a silk coat that never matted. Then all at once, the texture of the coat changed and now I have mats all the time. I 'm not sure if it is the change in seasons, going from a winter to summer coat, changing from a puppy coat to adult or food? or shampoo? In any event, I just ordered Pure paws silk which is supposed to really condition the coat and hopefully help the matting. I did flat iron her coat and it looked fabulous but then the mats came back. I will let you know how the Pure paws silk works. Maybe someone else on this forum has used this product and can put in their two cents worth.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just ordered Coat Handler and it works great! I also have the CC fusion brush and it is great at getting down to the skin brushing and working matts. If the matt is really bad I use thinning shears and cut the middle of the matt, but I try to get them out first.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

... Since I live where there is no much variety in this kind of products, I'll tell you what works for me: baby oil or coconut oil... yep!!!... I put it in the matt then I brush it carefully, of course after that I must give her a bath, but another plus is that the oil leaves her coat SO SO beautiful...


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Kat,
I'm getting a satin crate pad on ebay. I should also cover his bed pillow with satin. Is polyester okay or does it need to be satin. Also, I saw a picture of your large hamster style bottle a while back. Where can I get one? Thanks!!!


----------

